# Exotics



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Whats everyones take on hunting exotics on a ranch such as Moulfon Rams, Silka Deer, etc.

Just wondering


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I know a lot of people will say it is not a real hunt, but as for me, some of these "hunts" would be the only chance I would get to hunt such animals. Since I farm, the best hunting times and seasons are at the most busy time of the work year. There would be no other way for me with the type of farming I do to be able to harvest many types of animals. If the outfit is run right, I think you can have a very good hunt. If it is run like shooting penned animals, then you are just putting down the animal for harvest. I like to hunt deer in am area of 70 acres that is a loop of land surrounded mostly by the river. Kind of like a fence with an open field and road on the other end. This area is the home to the animals that live there, it is hard to chase them out of this home range. Is this a fair chase hunt? I think most outfits try to provide a good hunt for their customers.


----------

